# 1958 Edsel



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Built in 85 and pictured in Scale Modeling magazine !!!*


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Stangfreak said:


> *Built in 85 and pictured in Scale Modeling magazine !!!*


Like to find that one!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Like it! Great kit don't you think?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My grandfather worked for a Ford dealership when I was a little boy. When I was about 4, he bought both himself and my grandmother a matching set of blue Edsels. They drove them for a number of years.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice looking cars.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, "nice looking" is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose. But it's a beautiful build and paint job. Is that the same Edsel kit that AMT issued in the '90s along with their then-new '57 Chrysler 300 and '57 Chevy kits, or is it a different tooling?

The Edsel is somewhat unfairly maligned. It wasn't a bad car _per se_ -- there was just no market for it. It was "the car that answered the question nobody asked."

From July 2005:


scotpens said:


> . . . After all the hype and ballyhoo preceding the car's introduction, people were expecting something genuinely different. What they got instead was just another big, conventional American car, pretty much like a Lincoln or Mercury. Only its controversial styling set it apart, and that soon became the butt of jokes (one of the more polite descriptions of the vertical-grilled front was "an Oldsmobile sucking a lemon"). Robert McNamara, then general manager of Ford Division, was against the Edsel from the beginning. But the car was Henry Ford II's pet concept, and when your name is on the product in big chrome letters, you outvote everybody!


----------

